# How Long FE's?



## sohocat (Aug 11, 2009)

Does anyone know how long frozen empbryo's stay good for for implant?  Is there are time limit?  2 years?  Do they start degrading after a while?
sohocat


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Sohocat,

I don't think there is a time limit, I think the danger points in FET are the freezing and thawing processes not the length of time frozen- so if they thaw out fine they can be good after any length of time, 

I think the newer freezing method of vitrification leads to better thaw rates but again not to do with the age of the embryo but as it is a new method they won't have been frozen as long, 

Livity K


----------



## sohocat (Aug 11, 2009)

Thank you so much for your reply.  It is much appreciated and what I thought.  It's just that in the newspaper I read that there was a cut-off period of 2 years for storage.  They don't know what they are talking about then.
sohocat


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

The cut off time for storage used to be 5 years but they've recently increased this to 10 years.

We still have 6 frozen embryos from our 2nd fresh IVF which was in 2007. We are looking at using them sometime in the not too distant future but that's more to do with the fact I'm nearly 42 so time's not on my side !

As livity says, the issue with FET is the freeze/thaw process (which is why many clinics will only freeze top grade embies).

I found this information... "In 2006, researchers from New Jersey compared the pregnancy rates obtained when embryos were frozen for different lengths of time. The data showed that no difference in the chance for pregnancy was evident even when embryos were frozen for more than ten years"

http://www.hfea.gov.uk/1448.html

Good luck
Natasha

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## moonbaby (Feb 12, 2008)

hi soho cat please empty ur pm inb ox.  Xxx


----------



## sohocat (Aug 11, 2009)

I emptied it today-I didn't see your message until today.  I have a baby now, and haven't even been in the mood or have energy to log on. Now it's getting a little better!  How are you?


----------

